

MSN MESSENGER IS SHUTTING DOWN IN OCT, 31 - abuzafor
http://www.techiesmith.com/msn-messenger-shutting-oct-31/

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8246191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8246191)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8246778](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8246778)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8243502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8243502)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8242521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8242521)

------
abuzafor
MSN Messenger, the ubiquitous instant messaging platform of the early
aughties, is no more. After 15 years of facilitating hookups between high
school kids, Microsoft will finally pull the plug on its online chat program
this fall.

